# New Bright Mikado



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

I recently picked up a New Bright Prarie #2805 Union Pacific. I know these are gaudy little engines but I thought the Prarie was kind of cool. It runs fine but I noticed it needs a tire on one of the rear drivers. Someone has used a couple of rubber bands as a replacement. New Bright, apparently, does not support their trains with parts according to their website. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what would be a satisfactory replacement for the tire?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a caliper to get the wheel diameter and then try to find an equivalent from Aristo or LGB? Best I can suggest.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or USAT...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Or there is a product available under the curious name of Bullfrog Snot. It can be painted on the wheel tread, then hardens to serve as a traction tire. I have heard that the O gauge crowd has had good results with this product, so it should work with New Bright as well. 

The usual disclaimers apply. 

Just my $0.02, 
David Meashey


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

Near as I could measure diameter of the driver as about 36 mm. I wonder if the traction tire s for Lionel's Polar Express loco is about that same?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I doubt if they sell parts for the Polar Ex. 
Toymakers think, break it toss it and buy another. When Aristo needed a part they would canabalize a working model for the part. 

Another substitute might be an O- ring, glued on and shaved to match the tread. 

Hmmm rubber bands don't sound so bad.... 

Good Luck 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I read about this stuff called-no lie, 'Bullfrog Snot'. You paint it on your wheels and it dries to a traction tire. Some good reviews on it, some not. Might read about it on this forum:

Bullfrog Snot

I have *NOT* tried it , all I know is what I read online.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've heard it''snot that bad too. 
Just don't confuse it with Military tested Gorilla-Snot ... no kidding. 

Unless you need some soil stabilized. 

http://www.gorilla-snot.com/default.aspx 










John


----------

